# VK - Armor Mod, Bachelor X, Billow X



## Gizmo (16/3/18)

Some New Arrivals!

EHPRO Armor Mod
Artery Pal Kit Black
EHPRO Bachelor X 25mm RTA
EHPRO Billow X RTA Stainless Steel

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (16/3/18)

https://www.vapeking.co.za/index.php?dispatch=products.newest


----------



## Stosta (19/3/18)

This Ephro Armor looks epic @Gizmo !





Brass construction
Resistance range: 0.2-1.2ohm
Short-circuit protection
Over heat protection
Reverse battery protection
10S cut-off protection
LED light instruction
Red light: power is lower than 30%
Yellow light: power is between 30% to 70%
Green light: power if over 70%

Spring-loaded 510 threading connection
Compatible with 20700/18650 batteries(not included)
So if I want to use a 18650 I will add in that little ceramic block thingy? What is the diameter of it?


----------



## Gizmo (19/3/18)

That's correct @Stosta

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

